# Essential Tt Supplies For New Tt Owner?



## SalishSea (May 8, 2012)

We've put together a list of essential supplies we'll need for our new TT. We think we'll be mostly weekend campers with a mix of dry camping and hookup camping.

Once we get a better idea of how much dry camping we do and how well the stock battery works a battery upgrade and generator might be essential as well.

Does this seem like a good starter list? Any must have items for a beginner we're missing?

-	Water hoses & water bandit 
-	Electrical adapters & 30 Amp extension cord
-	Sewer hose kit
-	Rapid dissolve TP
-	Holding tank deodorizer and waste digester
-	Tire locking chock
-	Leveling blocks

Thanks

Todd


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

RV Accessories
These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip. 
Some are essential, others are nice to have.

Electrical	
30 Amp extension cord
extra fuses 15, 20 amp
25' medium duty outdoor extension cord

Plumbing	
20' sewer line (good quality)
45 degree fitting
Variable size sewer connection fitting
20' Fresh water hose, or 2 -10'ers
"Y" connector for hose bib
Water hose pressure regulator
Water filter
Rubber gloves (disposable or chemical resistant)
Tank disinfectant
Hose nozzle
"J" connector (hose to city water connection)

Emergency Equip.	
jack for trailer (hydraulic bottle type or scissor jack) 
lug wrench with fitting that fits your lug nuts
torque wrench
small tool kit (pliers, Phillips, flat and #2 square drivers, adjustable wrench, etc.)
Teflon plumbers tape 
caulk
Tube of Dicor for rubber roof repair and caulk gun (as req'd)
50' nylon rope
road flares or emergency roadside markers
Rain poncho or rain suit
12v air pump
flashlights
Duct tape
Tarp

Cooking	
Plates, bowls, glasses, cups
flatware and cooking utensils
pans and skillets
serving/carrying tray
BBQ grill, with propane or briquet's as required
BBQ utensils and lighter
a good knife
cutting board
plastic bags, Reynolds wrap, plastic wrap
coffee maker with filters
toaster
mixer
blender - for margaritas and such
griddle
dish towels
oven mitt

Sleeping	
Sheets
Blankets
Pillows

Bathing	
Towels
soap, shampoo, conditioner 
Tooth brushes and paste
Shaving gear
hairdryer
Everyone should have their own separate travel kit 
toilet paper (RV type)

Clothing	
set of sweats for everyone (just in case)
rubber sandals or slip on tennis shoes

Medical	
First aid kit with normal items
Aspirin or Tylenol
upset stomach medicine
meat tenderizer (for stings)
sunscreen

Non-Perishable Food	Make sure these are in sealable plastic containers
Spices
Cooking Oil
powdered drink mix
sugar
flour
tea bags
Salt & Pepper

Other (Inside)	
Throw rugs
trash can liner bags
paper towels and napkins
paper plates, plastic flatware, etc.
air freshener
games, videos, deck of cards, etc. (for when it rains)
cleaning supplies
dish soap
tablet and pen/pencils ( for keeping list of things to remember next time)
broom
Plastic container for misc. items. Scissors, small can of WD-40, cord, Velcro, pins, etc.)
plastic bucket
toilet brush
fly swatter
sponges
DVD player and some movies
outside radio
matches or stick lighter

Other (Outside)	
outdoor carpeting to cover under awning area
Awning de-flappers and tie downs
lawn chairs
small folding end table
folding table for cooking counter space outside
plastic table cloths and table cloth clamps
cooler for beverages outside
small step (7") for ingress/egress
squeegee for slide out roof cleaning on a handle
small step ladder


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Found this one on-line. A good start and you will get tons of suggestions on this post. Enjoy.

View attachment EssentialRVingSuppliesChecklist_printable.pdf


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> RV Accessories
> These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip.
> Some are essential, others are nice to have.
> 
> ...


This looks vaguely like one of my posts!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Lots of beer in a very large ice chest.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> RV Accessories
> These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip.
> Some are essential, others are nice to have.
> 
> ...


This looks vaguely like one of my posts!
[/quote]

This is a spreadsheet I put together several years ago and have posted several times in response to inquiries. Probably other stuff to be added as well.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Only one thing I'd add to that extensive list: Zip ties.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Instead of buying individual plastic tables covers or vinyl ones, I purchase a roll of plastic tables clothes.... Sort of like wrapping paper. You can get them for $16-20 and they last a long time... A few seasons. When we set up camp, I cut to the table size so no extra bulk hanging over the sides of the table and then use table clips to secure it. You can also cut them smaller to top side tables etc. if on a long trip in the same place, just replace as needed- if it gets ripped or melted







! I have to say it is pretty handy!

S


----------



## SalishSea (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the comprehensive lists. I recommend investing in Amazon before I sign over my paycheck, lol.

Great tip on the roll of plastic table cover.

Thanks
Todd


----------

